# Where to buy Witchhazel in Tokyo?



## GaijinBuddhist

Ok - 100 points if you get this one: Where can I find witchhazel in Tokyo? And how do you say witchhazel in Japanese? I'm guessing witchhazelu


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Try "mansaku". 
If this doesn't help at the drug stores, then you may have to go online. Maybe Amazon.jp has drugstore. 

Good luck!


----------



## GaijinBuddhist

Ok - thank you. If I can't find it in a store, amazon.jp does have it! Thank you!


----------



## GaijinBuddhist

I found witchhazel and many other western products at American Pharmacy in Marinouchi building across from Tokyo Station. Great little store.


----------



## Prettz

Quick question: what brand of witch hazel is sold at the American Pharmacy? Many thanks!


----------

